# Frame opinion: Orbea vs. Merckx (X-post from Which Bike)



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orbea Lobular or Merckx Alu Cross?

I'm looking to shed some weight and reduce the springyness of the cross-check. I'll likely either strip and sell the frame or single speed / fixie the Surly.

Both are about the same $$$, but the Orbea is a bit less. Add the fork and you're close to equal. I'm looking for precision handling closer to a road bike and dropping 6-8lbs rather than a jack of all trades, master of none. I raced about 6-8 starts last year and will likely do more this season. The winter bike / trail use is fun, but not my prime use for the new bike. 

I'm 230lbs and 6'4, my Surly is a 58 and is a tad small for me. It weighs in at a portly 25lbs.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

You might also want to consider one of the top line, but chaper mass produced bikes like the specialized, cannondale or giant. You can get a built bike with a nice set of race wheels for what I suspect will end up being a much better price. I seem to end up getting about 2-3 seasons of use out of a cross bike and selling it complete. They have a tough life and do tend to get used up and banged around when used as designed, so I'd opt for something that is light, well designed and more affordable than a Merckx. I do ride an old MX leader on the road that I can't seem to part with...





pitt83 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Orbea Lobular or Merckx Alu Cross?
> 
> ...


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*Or*

at your height you might want to try an IF, which are all custom sized now



jroden said:


> You might also want to consider one of the top line, but chaper mass produced bikes like the specialized, cannondale or giant. You can get a built bike with a nice set of race wheels for what I suspect will end up being a much better price. I seem to end up getting about 2-3 seasons of use out of a cross bike and selling it complete. They have a tough life and do tend to get used up and banged around when used as designed, so I'd opt for something that is light, well designed and more affordable than a Merckx. I do ride an old MX leader on the road that I can't seem to part with...


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Fwiw ...*



pitt83 said:


> Orbea Lobular or Merckx Alu Cross?
> 
> I'm 230lbs and 6'4, my Surly is a 58 and is a tad small for me. It weighs in at a portly 25lbs.


I'm nowhere near your size -- 185 and 5'10" -- and I own a Merckx. I recently bought it and haven't raced it yet. It will be taking the place of an old Redline that is a tad small. I'll be using the Redline as a pit bike.

Anyway, I like the bike very much (including the overall component selection). It is lighter and more comfortable than my Redline and is the right size. I rode some trails and BXM whoopty-doos (no jumps for me) last night and it felt predictable enough to inspire confidence. Disclaimer: I have a carbon fork.

I think that if the geometry works for you, you're going to be happy with either frame.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=65560#poststop


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'd go with Eddy*

his bikes tend to have great geometry and are usually built on the 'strong side' (GX2 Team SC omitted). I have a roadie of his that I love. I'm about your size as well.


----------

